# Looking for an IT sponsor



## dunesurfer (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this site. I Bumped into it by chance looking for some answers hopefully finding it here. Maybe someone is kind enough to know or point me in a direction.

Are there any companies or individuals looking for and English speak IT professional?
I would like to relocate there but need to find a company in search of my skill set.
I attached my CV should someone look for my skills set in Support/Customer service/Supervisory experience. Also finalizing my MBA through the university of Liverpool.

Thankyou


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there,

Im sort of in the same boat as you looking for an IT employment sponsor as I have already applied for a PR visa.


----------

